# CAD vs Alpha, Design VS Anthem



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Long insight, but hey pick a board for your situation. Cliffnotes at the bottom. Thanks in advance to your advice.

Hey I was looking at the Design and Anthem for this year. I notice the Design seems a lot less stiff than the Anthem but it's marketed more towards free riding. Wondering if anyone has had a chance to ride the Design AND Anthem, or even just the design. I know a lot of folks have Anthems. The pros are that the Design is a decent chunk lighter but has a different carbon build that says its torsion is higher and can absorb chatter better. But just based on the fact that the Anthem is heavier and stiffer seems it would cut through the chatter/rough stuff the east coast has to offer. Any reviews of both? I hear the Design has gotten softer over the years. I am doing Whistler for a week this year and want a stick to suite and make the best of my time. I am bringing a Nitro T1 for the park and this will be my freeriding/kicker/transition stick not seeing too much action but looking for response, and stiffness. I just like the fact the Design is lighter

Anyone ridden both the CAD and Alpha?? I hear Ride got bought out this year, I notice some slim differences in them. I am looking for the one that has a stiffer/taller high back and stiffer all around. The CAD has a separation in the top strap and breathable holes in the bottom so it seems to flex a little less. Again stiffness and response is my main consideration.

CN: Stiffest/better free ride combo out of CAD/Alpha and the Design/Anthem


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't speak on the boards being as I haven't had the chance to even look at the Design but I ride the Flag which is the wide Anthem and it's stiff but not a plank if you know what I mean. I have it paired with SPi bindings and if you're looking for free ride only the CAD's are the way to go The Alpha's are from the MVMT Series and are more flexy as that's their purpose...be the lightest most flexible binding Ride makes.

Yes Ride was bought and they are now owned by K2 but that happened either last year or the year before.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

I am going ahead with a 158 Design with 2008 CAD bindings with the new canter system  I noticed a big difference in the way the nose/tail flexed between an anthem 159 and the 158 design. The Design has a 2d carbon laminate and the Anthem has a Carbon 45 degree off axis laminate.

If you lay the boards down and step on the tail/nose you'll notice a big difference on how they flex. That in addition to the fact that the Design has a straighter edge, this gives you a more effective edge. That's great for free ride and the fact that it's super light make it seem awesome...

And for a note the 390 limited editions have a stiffer high back compared to the normal 390's. Limited are green with orange.


----------

